# Siri Eyes-Free?



## Jer78 (Dec 3, 2015)

So the new 2016 Rogue comes with Siri Eyes-Free. Does anyone know if the 2015 model can be upgraded with new firmware to have the same capability? Is it apart of the navigation upgrade? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

